# Where to get a HG One. Maybe someone sell me one used :) ?



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you only buy them from their website or is it possible to get them in the UK?

If anyone has one for sale throw me a private message.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

there was one doing the rounds on here a little while ago, not sure who ended up with it though . Other than that website i believe


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Figured as much. Was looking for a pharos (which is still an option if one pops up in the UK) but can't bring myself to pay an extra £100+ on tax and delivery. At least if I order a HG one it won't be almost double the price of the grinder.

So, there any HG one users here that can tell me how much it cost them it total to get one to the UK?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Waddy said:


> So, there any HG one users here that can tell me how much it cost them it total to get one to the UK?


Hang on to your seat Waddy. HG One costs 904 dollars. Shipping is around 60 dollars. That amounts to 964 dollars. Now comes the real pain. You will be hit for VAT at 20% plus customs duty at around 3%. So you will pay an extra 23% on the price plus shipping. That really hacked me off being charged VAT and customs on the shipping fee. Having said that, the HG One is peerless IMO. you get 83mm burrs in a small footprint and a grind speed of 60rpm.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hang on to your seat Waddy. HG One costs 904 dollars. Shipping is around 60 dollars. That amounts to 964 dollars. Now comes the real pain. You will be hit for VAT at 20% plus customs duty at around 3%. So you will pay an extra 23% on the price plus shipping. That really hacked me off being charged VAT and customs on the shipping fee. Having said that, the HG One is peerless IMO. you get 83mm burrs in a small footprint and a grind speed of 60rpm.


Makes the Pharos seem like a bargain in comparison. Not as good looking though.


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Hah just sent you a mail at the same time you posted this Systematic Kid. Yeh I realize this which is why I am holding off at the moment. How often they pop up second hand?

EDIT: Well I just slapped myself a few times and got it out of my system (BUT IT LOOKS SO PRETTY). But still, if someone has one they want to sell second hand, i'm your guy!


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

second hand prices are close to new due to the scarcity of them TBH mate. If you want one you are likely to have to bite the bullet.

On the other hand, they are awesome!


----------



## Waddy (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm fine with paying close to the new price second hand, its just the shipping and duty etc

Second hand price is what... £600-700?


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

sounds about right.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

bit on the cheap side i think


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe it's me but I accept at having to pay VAT on imports. At the end of the day, if you bought the goods in the UK you'd pay approximately the same VAT (just in a more hidden way on the price tag). I can understand being upset at paying import duty and the courier charge for getting the thing through customs as they just appear admin charges to me for doing very little, but a price with/without VAT is really how you sell the price to yourself.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> bit on the cheap side i think


Im a tight northerner so adjust for southern inflation


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ha ha you cant be that tight based on the kit you have............


----------

